# New baby



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, went to a bird expo looking for some new toys and look what came home with me. He is still being hand-fed and doesn't have a name yet.

Kakariki 4 weeks old, native to New Zealand:


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Augh! I think the cute is going to kill me! He's so freaking cute! 

Are you sure it's a male? When I was younger my mom got a cockatiel, who we thought was a boy for a year or so.... Until 'he' started laying eggs! Poor gender confused bird!

I demand more pictures! I love the red on his cheeks and forehead, so bright!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

More pics.


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha, awesome. He looks like he was giving you sass in the last picture.

Have you named him yet?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

He is so cute, I am very jealous.<33


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

He is so sweet looking! I have 2 parakeets but we are in the middle of trying to find them a new home 
Our cats have become a problem with them and we are scared for their safety.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

He is adorable, good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

What an adorable baby! Cannot wait to see more pictures of that handsome little man :3


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness. 

He is absolutly beautiful!!! That was an excellent choice. ;D ;D

I am soo jealous.


----------

